# [Buying Advice] Gaming keyboard - Mechanical >5k



## Sarath (Feb 12, 2013)

*[Buying Advice] Gaming keyboard - Mechanical <5k*

I have been looking to upgrade from my Arctosa for sometime now. I have been reading up a lot about Mechanical keyboards and am interested in them. Absolutely not interested in upgrading to another membrane KB.

Hence would like to know some of the options I have south of 5000 bucks. 

Also have never experienced a mech KB before, so would like to know of someone's experience regarding a similar upgrade from Membrane to Mechanical. 

Usage: Gaming-60% Typing-40% (Would have been 90% Gaming if not for TDF  )

Thanks for looking


----------



## Sarath (Feb 13, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Razer Blackwidow Ultimate, or Blackwidow(no backlight).

Be on lookout for the 2013 edition, I saw it being listed in flipkart(coming soon).


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2013)

Does your motherboard support PS/2 port? cause PS/2 has n-keyroll over, USB has 6 (AFAIK). 

you can also check Das Keyboard which is my dream keyboard  

EDIT: not purchased it yet.


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Does your motherboard support PS/2 port? cause PS/2 has n-keyroll over, USB has 6 (AFAIK).
> 
> you can also check Das Keyboard which is my dream keyboard


It isn't that expensive either, less than Blackwidow ultimate 2013 and 7G, hmm


----------



## Sarath (Feb 13, 2013)

Mobo does have PS2. I am aware of it's benefits, but saw very few options with it.

I find backlighting very distracting and always have them turned off, so it is not much of an issue.

The Das KB is exotic, how do I get it?  (no one in US or elsewhere)


----------



## tkin (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Mobo does have PS2. I am aware of it's benefits, but saw very few options with it.
> 
> I find backlighting very distracting and always have them turned off, so it is not much of an issue.
> 
> The Das KB is exotic, how do I get it?  (no one in US or elsewhere)


Check with ishopinternational or the likes.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

Corsair K60 or K90 ??


----------



## Sarath (Feb 15, 2013)

^^ For some reason I ruled them out. Not sure which.


----------



## tkin (Feb 15, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^^ For some reason I ruled them out. Not sure which.


Get Blackwidow Ultimate 2013 edition.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 16, 2013)

^ That is almost 10k


----------



## tkin (Feb 16, 2013)

Sarath said:


> ^ That is almost 10k


Your thread title says >5k, 

Anyway if you want one around 5k, get blackwidow ultimate normal edition(i.e not 2013), its just as good.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 17, 2013)

Got that wrong. Corrected. Looks like I will drop the idea and maybe get my friend to buy it for me in the land of cheap electronics.


----------

